# SCOTUS Takes Another 2A Case To Conference



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another good sign that the SCOTUS is likely to make some pro-2nd rulings in the not too distant future.



> We're still waiting for the U.S. Supreme Court's decision in New York State Rifle & Pistol Association v. NYC, but in the meantime, justices will be considering another Second Amendment-related case in conference later this month. Rodriguez v. San Jose is a case out of California, and the issue before the court is whether or not a woman's Second Amendment rights were violated when police seized her firearms and refused to return them, because they believed her husband to be a danger to himself or others.





> The 9th Circuit Court of Appeals bizarrely ruled that Lori Rodriguez had no right to keep her firearms, though they also noted that there was nothing illegal about her buying a gun either. The court argued that because police believed that her husband (who according to Rodriguez did not have access to her firearms) could pose a threat to public safety, firearms that had been seized from their home when her husband was taken into custody under a mental health hold did not have to be returned to her.





> There are already a number of Second Amendment-related cases that have been in conference for months, including challenges to New Jersey's concealed carry laws and a lawsuit taking on California's microstamping law.


https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2020/04/08/u-s-supreme-court-2a-case-conference/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sounds like theft among other things.


----------



## SRU Viper (Mar 17, 2020)

KUSA said:


> Sounds like theft among other things.


Yep. Pure and simple.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

removed, . . .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Experience. You can get caught up in something and break no laws not even close. A DA with an agenda and a need to cover up bad choices can make you life hell. They can lock you up charge you with made up crimes. Even with things that are not a crime. Knowing full well a judge will toss them . They can ten keep filing over and over changing one or two words in the charges . For 3 years in and out of court. keep your firearm even after Judge orders it return 3 times. DA can bring in LEO that flat get caught making up lies on the stand and nothing is done. Even the Judge knows they lied. And tells the DA so right in court. But next week you are back again. DA can lock your wife in a room and have LEO tell her if she does not sign a statement that is not true. They will arrest her and take the children. Not a good Idea with a Marine and a mother. DA does not care even if you could sue the taxpayer pays the bills. I was lucky , had the resource to fight her and won. Even the judge said he was sorry and it was wrong but not much he could do until it ran it's course. Funny part they tried for 3 years to get us to tell them what secret bridge meant. Not even the children would talk. Well soon I may reveal the big scary secret. LEO lie not all of them but some. They are part of the agenda. They will do what ever it takes to enforce the agenda . This is at every level. They will take parts off other firearms mix and match until they have a weapon that may violate the Brady bill. When their own evidence shows they did it. I still have a score to settle. But like SRV said I was looking for revenge , thank god it never found me. You know who your are don't lose that fear I have not forgotten.
Sounds kind of like what they have been doing to a lot of people connected to Trump . Just a much larger scale.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Experience. ........


Read _Three Felonies A Day_.


----------

